# "Updating" my Pedersen mill



## ksor (Jul 16, 2011)

I have a very old danish Vilh. Pedersen mill type VPF-1 and I have some problems when moving the sadle - it gives a "crack" sometimes - more when I'm moving in than moving out (from the column) you can see it here: http://kelds.weebly.com/mine-maskiner.html the forth picture from the top.

I have got an offer of a "new" knee with a sadle, where the mill table is "swingable" - just substituteable with my old knee - you can see it here: http://kelds.weebly.com/planlagte.html - the first smaller picture.

My old mill table fits the new sadle with no problems, but ...

what kind of job do I HAVE TO HAVE a swingable mill table - do you have some links to pictures or videos ?


----------



## nemt (Jul 16, 2011)

You can use this type of tablefor milling helix-grooves in shafts, so then you can make your own drill bits or helical gears. This in combination with a driven dividing head. They were sold by Pedersen too.

I used this type of Pedersen mills in my college for teaching students. There were two varieties: plain vertical machines as yours and what we called Universal vertical milling machines, they come with those type of tables that can be turned a curtain amount. I will try to find some pictures or a site.
G. Nemt
Netherlands


----------



## ksor (Jul 18, 2011)

nemt  said:
			
		

> You can use this type of tablefor milling helix-grooves in shafts, so then you can make your own drill bits or helical gears. This in combination with a driven dividing head. They were sold by Pedersen too.
> 
> I used this type of Pedersen mills in my college for teaching students. There were two varieties: plain vertical machines as yours and what we called Universal vertical milling machines, they come with those type of tables that can be turned a curtain amount. I will try to find some pictures or a site.
> G. Nemt
> Netherlands



Hi nemt

Oh, great - I'm looking forward to see what you will find !


----------



## BillTodd (Jul 18, 2011)

Might be the gib sticking. The tapered gib should be locked between two adjusters to prevent it jamming when moved. 

This is the table gib on my Haighton (the saddle is pretty much the same) : the heads of the adjuster screws fit into the recesses on the tapered gib






This is the underside of the saddle, showing how the gib fits. You can see how, if it were free to move, it would jam in one direction.






If the adjusters has been over tightened, they can round-off the normally square shoulders, and make it difficult to adjust the gib (as well as causing jamming)

Also, check the telescopic power feed tubes slide freely, and are well lubricated. These can also jam if they are badly worn.


----------



## ksor (Jul 18, 2011)

> BillTodd

????? - I'm a little confused ... are you trying to tell me why my old knee is "cracking" ?

If so then I know that some cogwheel has one or two broken or nearly broken teeth - I think that's what is causing the problem.


----------



## BillTodd (Jul 18, 2011)

ksor  said:
			
		

> > BillTodd
> 
> ????? - I'm a little confused ... are you trying to tell me why my old knee is "cracking" ?



I was suggesting a possible cause of it, yes. 



> If so then I know that some cogwheel has one or two broken or nearly broken teeth - I think that's what is causing the problem.



Given your description, noise while moving towards the column rather than moving away, I would still check the gib. It could be jamming - Perhaps the cause of the lost teeth?


----------



## ksor (Jul 20, 2011)

I let myself be persuaded ;D ;D to accept the offer of the new old knee with a saddle whitch allows the table to "swing".

If you let Google translate you can read my blog and see it here: http://kelds.weebly.com/3/category/vaerkstedetdd49db5499/1.html

Hope you enjoy it !


----------



## ksor (Nov 1, 2011)

... and I now started the "update" ...

http://kelds.weebly.com/udskifte-knaelig-paring-vpf-1.html

Let Google do the translation for you - it can translate the whole site with a click !


----------



## ksor (Nov 4, 2011)

This morning I took the whole clump, turned it in the right position and cleaned it.

Then up again and fastened it to the main part - and it did go without problems at all.

Unfortunately I forgot a bolt and now the bolt is too long to enter the hole so I have to dismount it all again !  :-[ :-\

Training, you know !

http://kelds.weebly.com/udskifte-knaelig-paring-vpf-1.html

Scroll down the site.


----------

